# Windows 8 auf Laptop neuinstallieren



## Schmendreck (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

Windows 8 ist mir ein Ärgernis. Ich habe mir letzte Woche folgenden Laptop zugelegt: Klick!
Da nun jede Menge Software vorinstalliert war, die wirklich keine Sau braucht, wollte ich zunächst das gute (alte) Windows 7 installieren. Da aber nun das W-Lan-Modul im Laptop mit dem aktuellen Treiber Verbindungsabbrüche verursacht und der aktuelle Treiber nur für Windows 8 veröffentlicht wurde, bin ich nun gezwungen Windows 8 zu nutzen. Naja, sei es drum. Vielleicht wird es mir doch irgendwann gefallen.
Auf jeden Fall steht jetzt eine saubere Windows 8-Installation an. Dann habe ich mir, als Student, Windows 8 gezogen (legal, über ein Studentenportal, der Key liegt ja sowieso im BIOS), auf einen bootfähigen USB-Stick kopiert und war gerade guter Dinge, als ich die ganzen Partitionen gesehen habe.

Jetzt die Frage: Welche davon kann man löschen und werden nicht benötigt oder wozu sind diese überhaupt? Am liebsten würde ich ja alle löschen, habe aber noch nicht ausprobiert ob es funktioniert. Die ESP-Partition scheint für das UEFI zu sein. So viel habe ich schon herausgefunden. Aber eine direkte Antwort auf meine Frage leider nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Beste Grüße,
Schmenni


----------



## Astrong (8. Februar 2013)

Hi,

Acer und viele andere Hersteller errichten dort "recovery"Partition um im kinderleicht via CD auf einen "Auslieferungszustand" zurückzukommen. Im Endeffekt braucht ein erfahrener PC-Anwender keine dieser Dinger... nehmen nur Platz weg und machen das ganze noch unübersichtlich.

Wenn du also eine blanke und saubere Windows-Installation hast -> lösche alle Partitionen und lege dir deine Partition an! -> und dann die einzelnen Partitionen noch formatieren -> fertig.

Mein Motto bei gekauften komplett PCs/Notebooks -> erstmal alles runterhauen


----------



## Speed4Fun (8. Februar 2013)

Es empfiehlt sich, eventuell Recovery-Datenträger (DVD, Blu-Ray, usw.) von seinem System anzulegen.

Meist findet man in der Werksinstallation irgendwo ein entsprechend vorinstalliertes Sicherungs-Programm.

Alternativ sichert man die gesamte Festplatte als Image (True Image 2013, o.a. UEFI-fähiges) auf einer externen Festplatte.

So läßt sich das System inklusive Recovery-Partitionen bei Bedarf komplett wieder herstellen.

Anschließend setzt man das System mit einer RTM-Version von Windows 8 (Pro) neu auf.

Dabei löscht man bei der Installation sämtliche vorinstallierten Partitionen und legt dann in diesem Arbeitsschritt neue Partitionen nach Bedarf neu an.

Die RTM-Version zieht sich bei neueren Rechnern den vorinstallierten Key automatisch aus dem BIOS und aktiviert Windows 8 ohne weiteres Zutun.


----------



## highspeedpingu (8. Februar 2013)

> Mein Motto bei gekauften komplett PCs/Notebooks -> erstmal alles runterhauen



Meine Worte


----------



## Schmendreck (8. Februar 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Meine Worte


 
Moin!

Mein Motto ist es ebenfalls.

Danke für die Antworten!
Bei Recovery konnte ich es mir fast denken. Wie sieht es mit der "EFS"- und "Push Button Reset"-Partition aus? Können die auch getrost gelöscht werden? Die EFS-Partition hat schließlich ja was mit dem UEFI zu tun.

Grüße
Schmenni


----------



## Speed4Fun (8. Februar 2013)

Bei oben genannter Neuinstallation (und vorheriger Sicherung) kannst du ALLE bereits vorhandenen Partitionen löschen.

Es werden dann automatisch alle für Windows 8 benötigten UEFI-Partitionen neu angelegt (Wiederherstellung 300 MB, EFI-Systempartition 100 MB, Startpartition Win 8).

Nur wenn die Startpartition Win 8 nicht den gesamten zur Verfügung stehenden Speicherplatz der Festplatte einnehmen soll und weitere Datenpartitionen angelegt werden sollen, ist ein manueller Eingriff nötig, in dem die Größe der Startpartition festgelegt werden muss.

Das kann in den erweiterten Datenträgeroptionen während des Setups vorgenommen werden.


----------



## Schmendreck (8. Februar 2013)

> Nur wenn die Startpartition Win 8 nicht den gesamten zur Verfügung stehenden Speicherplatz der Festplatte einnehmen soll und weitere Datenpartitionen angelegt werden sollen, ist ein manueller Eingriff nötig, in dem die Größe der Startpartition festgelegt werden muss.
> 
> Das kann in den erweiterten Datenträgeroptionen während des Setups vorgenommen werden.


Das war mir bekannt. Trotzdem danke. Wozu ist eigentlich die "Push Button Reset"-Partition?


----------



## kuemmelkassel (11. März 2013)

Bei einer Neuinstallation von Windows 8 empfiehlt sich das kleine Windows 8 Setup Tool. Bei diesem Tool gibt man einfach den vorhandenen Product-Key ein und kann Windows 8 direkt von M$ runterladen und danach direkt auf DVD brennen oder einen bootfähigen USB-Stick erstellen.


----------

